# Parts for Stanley 113 compass plane Type 1



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

I need a little help to find a blade and chipbreaker for a type 1. I also need the front horizontal control arm but can fabricate one if I cant find one. Here is a pic of the frog with the same style control arm.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/28/planes-for-sale/

Scroll way down. If what I have will help, we can work something out.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey DW, I have found a blade and chipbreaker type 1 so all I need now is the type correct arm and I can keep the plane correct. How about a couple NOS plane totes in trade and Ill throw in a ten spot in the box with them for your shipping. one is rosewood and the other Mahog


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Sounds good to me.


----------

